# Locslide Posen selberbauen



## Lenzibald (10. September 2003)

Hab heute mal nen Versuch gestartet und es klappt. 
Mich hat bei den Posen immer gestört das man nur eine Verwenden kann und ansonsten immer die Hauptschnur kappen muß wenn man eine andere Locslide nehmen will. Also hab ich anstelle der Pose einen kleinen Karabiner an das gebogene Plastikröhrchen festgemacht und siehe da es funzt Astrein. Hab eine Chrystal Wagglerpose mit 3,2g Tragkraft genommen und ein 7g Birnrnblei. der Test in meinem kleinen Teich verlief superst nach dem auftauchen der Pose kann man wenn man die Schnur spannt die Pose so weit unter Wasser zihen bis nur noch das Rote rausschaut.. Mit kleiner Pose und wenig Blei. Man darf das Röhrchen nur nicht zu stark abwinkeln sonst geht die Schnur bei so wenig Auftrieb nicht durch. Karabiner am Besten mit Geflochtener schnur Festbinden und mit einem Tröpfchen Sekundenkleber Fixieren. Nun kann man jederzeit die Pose wechseln und eigentlich jede Handelsübliche Pose ab 2-3g Tragkraft verwenden. Kostenpunkt fast null.


----------



## Lenzibald (10. September 2003)

*Bild2*

Bild nummer 2.


----------



## Bartel (14. September 2003)

Und ich hab mir heute für 5,50 € einen bestellt  NAja, die nächsten mach ich dann auch selber  Super Idee mit dem Austauschsystem !

Bartel


----------



## STeVie (14. September 2003)

Was ist ne  Locslide Pose?


----------



## Franky (15. September 2003)

Bekennende Hessen mögen bitte hier  klicken - alle anderen bitte dort  :q


----------

